# Imperial Guard of Ultramar?



## brian36251 (Nov 21, 2008)

I was thinking of starting a guard army based on a planet controlled by the Ultramarines. Is there any background on this? Tactics, color schemes, history etc.?


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the planets in the Ultramar system are exempt from the imperial guard levy. I may be wrong though and I'm sure they'd have militia that very closely follows the guard organisation etc. 

I think the whole Ultramar system has a very varied range of climates etc so you could go with any camo scheme you wanted, and just go with a bunch of Guilliman based heraldry. Ultramar residents take a lot of pride in family history that involves recruitment into the Ultramarines, so you could leverage that for officers personal heraldry etc?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Whilst the systems of Ultramar are exempt from HAVING to provide regiments to the Imperial Guard, the systems overseen by the Ultramarines are so productive that they do in fact provide hundreds of regiments for the IG.
And as Epic Fail pointed out the planets in the various systems that comprise Ultramar (remember its multiple planets in multiple systems not just a load of planets in 1 system) are so varied that you could have any scheme/theme that you wished.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup Ultramar supplies tons of IG regiments. In the book Dead Sky, Black Sun the Maccragge (insert number here) are described. Typically they share the same color scheme as the UM, I think.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd guess any IG from the Ultramar empire would more likely be Ultramarine flunkies since their Empire is separate from the Imperium of Mankind.


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> Yup Ultramar supplies tons of IG regiments. In the book Dead Sky, Black Sun the Maccragge (insert number here) are described. Typically they share the same color scheme as the UM, I think.


Oh yeah, I totally forgot about those poor buggers.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

I believe there should be sm units for eliet & possibly sm capitains in HQ


----------

